# ALBION Coaching Carousel



## soccersavant (Feb 11, 2020)

What happened to Paul H at ALBION?
He was DA director and coached a DA team?
No longer there, did the Weekend trips to the BRIG in Del Mar catch up finally?


----------



## outside! (Feb 11, 2020)

soccersavant said:


> did the Weekend trips to the BRIG in Del Mar catch up finally?


Details?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 11, 2020)

soccersavant said:


> What happened to Paul H at ALBION?
> He was DA director and coached a DA team?
> No longer there, did the Weekend trips to the BRIG in Del Mar catch up finally?


What is a BRIG?  I did some research and he seems like a nice guy coach whose willing to HELP anyone with a quick call to a college coach.  
 “I am always happy to call a college coach for a good player – the way I see it, college is where most of these players are going to go and we want to help them achieve their dreams of success,” said Holohan.


----------



## soccersavant (Feb 11, 2020)

The BRIG
www.brigantine.com

Maybe you should do a little more research and reread the first line...
“I am always happy to call a college coach for a good player – the way I see it, college is where most of these players are going to go and we want to help them achieve their dreams of success,” said Holohan.
As an honest  coach,mentor,teacher, he should have been calling a college coach about every player. Not just a “GOOD PLAYER“ there’s a place for every player


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2020)

soccersavant said:


> The BRIG
> www.brigantine.com
> 
> Maybe you should do a little more research and reread the first line...
> ...


Nonsense.  If he recommends a lot of turkeys, he will lose his credibility and thus his ability to help GOOD players.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 11, 2020)

I dunno but there older boys DA teams (U15, U16/17,  u18/19) are really struggling in 10, 11th place or the blue div so very little to no playoffs chances at all.    

Seems like one of those clubs where they do pretty well with the youngers but then player & coaching turnover hits and they struggle with the olders.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Feb 12, 2020)

I do not know about Paul H.  But I did notice that the '05 girls DA coach (for the last 2 yers) is now affiliated with Cardiff:





						Jeff Hughes — Cardiff Sockers
					






					cardiffsoccer.org


----------



## soccersavant (Feb 12, 2020)

outside! said:


> Details?


That was his weekend spot to to pick up on the ladies and hit the sauce after his DA games. Would see him there decked out in the ALBION monkey suit before I went to watch the ponies run at Delmar. I’ve seen him with a few other ALBION track suits over there.


----------



## soccersavant (Feb 12, 2020)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I do not know about Paul H.  But I did notice that the '05 girls DA coach (for the last 2 yers) is now affiliated with Cardiff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a big surprise if you know what their leadership is like.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 12, 2020)

I never understood the draw of the Brig. I lived in Del Mar for a while.  I guess the drinks are ok.  Food was nasty.  Cool view of the track though.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 12, 2020)

espola said:


> Nonsense.  If he recommends a lot of turkeys, he will lose his credibility and thus his ability to help GOOD players.


I'm not so sure about that.  All soccer players are good at the highest levels.  Some gooder than others   I don;t like the middleman coach to be honest or the coach who plays head games with 13 year olds.  A good coach should help all his players on the team find the right place. D1, D2, D3 or NAIA.  I had one big time coach tell me when my dd was 14 he can make a call right now to this school and that school for a full ride.  The same week he would yell at her at practice and say things like, "I will tell all the college coaches you only show up for Game Day." I think a recommendation from a coache would be gr8t but I don;t need you to call the coach for my dd anymore.  My dd can actually call the coach herself after June 15th and schedule a visit.  No rush, like my poor son had to do during rush week so he could join a fake friends house at SDSU.  This frat house was not a good one.  However, I think he found a better one and is looking to join.  April last year was the end of this stupid recruiting game to get young teenage girls to verbally commit as 13 year olds.  With all the changes over the last three years, this one is the best one out of all the changes


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 12, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I never understood the draw of the Brig. I lived in Del Mar for a while.  I guess the drinks are ok.  Food was nasty.  Cool view of the track though.


We used to eat at The Brig in Dana Point and it was an old 1970s restaurant with an old bar. All I know so far is that most Docs (not all) use their leverage to gain access to many perks.  The power some of these clowns have is freighting and we as parents should demand more transparency and hold these Docs to the highest of ethical standards.  The HARP plan for all companies


----------



## Frank (Feb 12, 2020)

Not a PH fan at all.  Never had an affiliation with the club or him, however played against him and a few years ago pulled some dirty stuff was not cool.  I'm not getting in to what that was in a public forum.  He does sit on my top 5 "A" Hole list of coaches in So Cal.


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2020)

Frank said:


> Not a PH fan at all.  Never had an affiliation with the club or him, however played against him and a few years ago pulled some dirty stuff was not cool.  I'm not getting in to what that was in a public forum.  He does sit on my top 5 "A" Hole list of coaches in So Cal.


If you have nothing to say, why don't you just say nothing?


----------



## baldref (Feb 12, 2020)

espola said:


> If you have nothing to say, why don't you just say nothing?


great advice that you have never followed.


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2020)

baldref said:


> great advice that you have never followed.


Are you leading by example?

When I have a criticism, I am very explicit and detailed.  That may be why you don't like me.

What do you suppose the "dirty stuff" was?


----------



## Frank (Feb 12, 2020)

espola said:


> If you have nothing to say, why don't you just say nothing?


I'll take that point from you. Thanks.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 12, 2020)

espola said:


> If you have nothing to say, why don't you just say nothing?





espola said:


> Are you leading by example?
> 
> When I have a criticism, I am very explicit and detailed.  That may be why you don't like me.
> 
> What do you suppose the "dirty stuff" was?


@espola makes valued points here @baldref.  @Frank even pointed out that it was a correct criticism. I've learned a lot from you @espola.  We need truth and not gossip about crazy ass coaches who make up to $200,000 a year plus bonuses, trips and perks and hold some, not all use it to hold power over ones head.


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> @espola makes valued points here @baldref.  @Frank even pointed out that it was a correct criticism. I've learned a lot from you @espola.  We need truth and not gossip about crazy ass coaches who make up to $200,000 a year plus bonuses, trips and perks and hold some, not all use it to hold power over ones head.


I confess to feeling irritated when I posted that because I had just exited a discussion about a coach on a different soccer forum where a poster said something similar about a newly-hired coach.

What coach makes $200,000 a year?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 12, 2020)

espola said:


> I confess to feeling irritated when I posted that because I had just exited a discussion about a coach on a different soccer forum where a poster said something similar about a newly-hired coach.
> 
> What coach makes $200,000 a year?


Should I see w2 before I make that statement?


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Should I see w2 before I make that statement?


What prompted you to make that claim?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 12, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> @espola makes valued points here @baldref.  @Frank even pointed out that it was a correct criticism. I've learned a lot from you @espola.  We need truth and not gossip about crazy ass coaches who make up to $200,000 a year plus bonuses, trips and perks and hold some, not all use it to hold power over ones head.


I've got no issue if a guy figures out a way to legally make a good living.  If someone figures out how to run a soccer program to make a few hundred grand -  Good for him.  But for those that make that much, it seems that it's a short term proposition and the well can run dry pretty quick.  Coaching multiple teams, always recruiting kids, dealing with parents, spending all of your weekends at silverlakes-  Not an easy way to make a buck.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 12, 2020)

espola said:


> What prompted you to make that claim?


I was told by a few folks what the top DA Docs who also happen to coach a few teams get paid.  D1 college coaches are coming over to club and folks are flying over hear in droves from other parts of the world to get in on the action.  I agree with Coach Buck that if you can make that kind of jack dealing will all of us, go for it.  This college access stuff is big money whether you earn it legally or shady and even sometimes illegal.
Some dad in Laguna got 9 months in prison for paying $850,000 to that Singer middleman dude so his kids could go to SC and row row thier boat to a degree and social status.  He got caught and is very sorry for his sins.
Hodge, the former chief executive of bond giant Pimco, acknowledged paying $525,000 to have his daughter and son admitted to USC as phony soccer and football recruits. Hodge said in a statement that he took “full and complete responsibility” for his crimes and apologized to his family and “deserving college students who may have been adversely impacted by this process.”
“I acted out of love for my children,” he said, “but I know that this explanation for my actions is not an excuse.”


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 12, 2020)

And let's not forget these two:
Janavs, a Newport Coast resident whose family developed the Hot Pocket sandwich and infused UC Irvine’s business school in 2005 with a $30-million donation, said she paid Singer $100,000 to fix ACT exams for her two daughters, and agreed to pay an additional $200,000 to have her older daughter admitted to USC as a fake beach volleyball recruit.
In another boost to the government’s case, Fox, a Texas youth sports coach whom prosecutors described as a middleman for Singer, will plead guilty to conspiracy to commit racketeering and cooperate with prosecutors, according to court papers unsealed Monday.
Its bigger business then I ever thought it was.  Even coach Hologan said this is all about one thing, the college deal.  I dont believe all the apples are bad. In Fact, I think only a very small % are bad apples fallen from bad trees. I feel bad for the good coaches who dont lie and cheat to get ahead in life. It's hard to compete with cheaters. When I was a little kid and the head banker in monopoly, I somehow always won against my brothers and sisters.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 12, 2020)

Gonna go on a bit of a tangent here-  But if Daddy and Mommy aremaking multiple millions per year with Hot Pockets, starring on TV shows or running the bond world at PIMCO-  why does it matter where your spoiled kids go to college?  A 2 year degree at saddleback coupled with another 2 years at Cal-Poly Pomona and you'll come out working for one of your dad's connections anyway.  Or just live off of the trust fund.  If your kid has all of the advantages (and probably all of the problems) of growing up super wealthy, but they aren't able to get good enough grades to get into college.. no amount of "donation" is likely to make them a responsible adult after 4 years running around between parties in downtown LA in a new Porsche.


----------



## ToonArmy (Feb 12, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Gonna go on a bit of a tangent here-  But if Daddy and Mommy aremaking multiple millions per year with Hot Pockets, starring on TV shows or running the bond world at PIMCO-  why does it matter where your spoiled kids go to college?  A 2 year degree at saddleback coupled with another 2 years at Cal-Poly Pomona and you'll come out working for one of your dad's connections anyway.  Or just live off of the trust fund.  If your kid has all of the advantages (and probably all of the problems) of growing up super wealthy, but they aren't able to get good enough grades to get into college.. no amount of "donation" is likely to make them a responsible adult after 4 years running around between parties in downtown LA in a new Porsche.


For "status" so they can say look at my smart kid. Kinda like half the parents with DA ECNL "look at my kid better at soccer than yours"


----------



## timbuck (Feb 12, 2020)

Makes sense for an Ivy or a Stanford.  But for usc or ucla?  Good schools. But not jaw dropping, make your friends jealous kind of places.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 12, 2020)

I never knew how important status is for parents.  Hot Pocket mom's family gave $30,000,000 to UCI.  She got a huge discount from Singer too.  My old roommate loved those hot pockets after he was drinking.  He would eat two a night and always burn the roof of his mouth. Nasty food but who am I to judge what one buys and eats


----------



## baldref (Feb 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you leading by example?
> 
> When I have a criticism, I am very explicit and detailed.  That may be why you don't like me.
> 
> What do you suppose the "dirty stuff" was?


keep fooling yourself. everyone else can see what you post. 

and you're not significant enough for me to not like you. i do enjoy pointing out what a buffoon you are though.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 13, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> And let's not forget these two:
> Janavs, a Newport Coast resident whose family developed the Hot Pocket sandwich and infused UC Irvine’s business school in 2005 with a $30-million donation, said she paid Singer $100,000 to fix ACT exams for her two daughters, and agreed to pay an additional $200,000 to have her older daughter admitted to USC as a fake beach volleyball recruit.
> In another boost to the government’s case, Fox, a Texas youth sports coach whom prosecutors described as a middleman for Singer, will plead guilty to conspiracy to commit racketeering and cooperate with prosecutors, according to court papers unsealed Monday.
> Its bigger business then I ever thought it was.  Even coach Hologan said this is all about one thing, the college deal.  I dont believe all the apples are bad. In Fact, I think only a very small % are bad apples fallen from bad trees. I feel bad for the good coaches who dont lie and cheat to get ahead in life. It's hard to compete with cheaters. When I was a little kid and the head banker in monopoly, I somehow always won against my brothers and sisters.


It's interesting that the middleman Singer had his own middlemen in youth coaches.  I think their is way more information Mr Singer has.  You can;t tell me his only middleman was in Texas, please...........I think more is coming everyone.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2020)

baldref said:


> keep fooling yourself. everyone else can see what you post.
> 
> and you're not significant enough for me to not like you. i do enjoy pointing out what a buffoon you are though.


Then you shouldn't have any trouble pointing out some actual examples of my being a buffoon.


----------



## StrikerOC (Feb 13, 2020)

soccersavant said:


> That was his weekend spot to to pick up on the ladies and hit the sauce after his DA games. Would see him there decked out in the ALBION monkey suit before I went to watch the ponies run at Delmar. I’ve seen him with a few other ALBION track suits over there.


You sound really bitter and kinda petty


----------



## soccersavant (Feb 13, 2020)

Not bitter or petty. Curious what happened? When asked a question I answered about a Bar/restaurant. It’s embarrassing to see a coach getting sauced up, dressed in their club gear especially when NG preaches PROFESSIONALISM. Sets a great example for players and families maybe having a meal at the same place.
I think ALBION averages 2-3 coaches a year  that leave, get fired, etc. Remember a few years ago they had a coach that was accused of improper texting of a minor and they covered it up until it came out on the ABC news. Then had to go into crisis mode, because he was accused of the same thing 10 years earlier.




StrikerOC said:


> You sound really bitter and kinda petty


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 13, 2020)

soccersavant said:


> Not bitter or petty. Curious what happened? When asked a question I answered about a Bar/restaurant. It’s embarrassing to see a coach getting sauced up, dressed in their club gear especially when NG preaches PROFESSIONALISM. Sets a great example for players and families maybe having a meal at the same place.
> I think ALBION averages 2-3 coaches a year  that leave, get fired, etc. Remember a few years ago they had a coach that was accused of improper texting of a minor and they covered it up until it came out on the ABC news. Then had to go into crisis mode, because he was accused of the same thing 10 years earlier.


I thought the same thing a few years ago.  I guess as long as some parents with all the power get what they want they will be ok with some Docs life style. It's so embarrassing and scary all in one. I'm embarrassed by those who turn a blind eye and I'm scared for the girls.  My girl would scratch the eyes out of weirdo and kick him in the balls if anyone tried something on her.  She will fight to the end........


----------



## StrikerOC (Feb 13, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I thought the same thing a few years ago.  I guess as long as some parents with all the power get what they want they will be ok with some Docs life style. It's so embarrassing and scary all in one. I'm embarrassed by those who turn a blind eye and I'm scared for the girls.  My girl would scratch the eyes out of weirdo and kick him in the balls if anyone tried something on her.  She will fight to the end........


Unless you all have specifics about this coach, this comes across petty. Did he harm any of the girls in any way? If you have a personal beef that is one thing but complaining about what a coach does outside of soccer is weak. Grown men are allowed to go to bars and drink. I will apologize if I missed a specific event in which a child was harmed but complaining about a club that has coaching turnover (they all do) or a coach grabbing a drink during his own time is petty.


----------



## watfly (Feb 13, 2020)

soccersavant said:


> NG preaches PROFESSIONALISM.


Irony of the year.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 13, 2020)

StrikerOC said:


> Unless you all have specifics about this coach, this comes across petty. Did he harm any of the girls in any way? If you have a personal beef that is one thing but complaining about what a coach does outside of soccer is weak. Grown men are allowed to go to bars and drink. I will apologize if I missed a specific event in which a child was harmed but complaining about a club that has coaching turnover (they all do) or a coach grabbing a drink during his own time is petty.


I agree.  I will stop with the petty stuff and adults can be adults.  Lets try and all do a little better.  My bad.


----------



## soccersavant (Feb 17, 2020)

Have come to find out from an Albion parent that PH was escorted off a flight after DA showcase, and that the boys side of Albion is in complete disarray, and the girls teams are the only thing keeping the money stream going. Was told that it’s been headed down hill ever since they lost their college director a year ago and the girl they put in his place has no idea what’s she’s doing. All the while NG sits back collects checks looking out from his overpriced La Jolla office window. Wonder how much time they spent removing all the puma logos from pictures on their website with their new capelli contract and leaving soccerloco. I thought that Jeff Hughes was a puma rep..?
I guess he needed to find another rich person to fund his amateur team or as he would call it PRO pathway. Now he gets to sit at mission bay high school and look up at the hill at USL SD Loyal where there is a real pro team, pro coach & staff,  pro owners, and players and wonder what it must be like in the castle.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

soccersavant said:


> Have come to find out from an Albion parent that PH was escorted off a flight after DA showcase, and that the boys side of Albion is in complete disarray, and the girls teams are the only thing keeping the money stream going. Was told that it’s been headed down hill ever since they lost their college director a year ago and the girl they put in his place has no idea what’s she’s doing. All the while NG sits back collects checks looking out from his overpriced La Jolla office window. Wonder how much time they spent removing all the puma logos from pictures on their website with their new capelli contract and leaving soccerloco. I thought that Jeff Hughes was a puma rep..?
> I guess he needed to find another rich person to fund his amateur team or as he would call it PRO pathway. Now he gets to sit at mission bay high school and look up at the hill at USL SD Loyal where there is a real pro team, pro coach & staff,  pro owners, and players and wonder what it must be like in the castle.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2020)

soccersavant said:


> Have come to find out from an Albion parent that PH was escorted off a flight after DA showcase, and that the boys side of Albion is in complete disarray, and the girls teams are the only thing keeping the money stream going. Was told that it’s been headed down hill ever since they lost their college director a year ago and the girl they put in his place has no idea what’s she’s doing. All the while NG sits back collects checks looking out from his overpriced La Jolla office window. Wonder how much time they spent removing all the puma logos from pictures on their website with their new capelli contract and leaving soccerloco. I thought that Jeff Hughes was a puma rep..?
> I guess he needed to find another rich person to fund his amateur team or as he would call it PRO pathway. Now he gets to sit at mission bay high school and look up at the hill at USL SD Loyal where there is a real pro team, pro coach & staff,  pro owners, and players and wonder what it must be like in the castle.


You mean this guy?


----------



## soccersavant (Feb 17, 2020)

Yup that’s the guy! You’re probably excited to get PH and Bryan Wallace next coach you’ll pick up is Roy Lassiter, keep hiring thieves but keep your hand on your wallet Timbuck. Should be interesting at the coaches meetings  though, wonder how long George Kuntz will put up with PH and his not so truthful self. Also funny seeing your brand is still LAGOC. Shouldn’t your club be called, irvine lasers strikers pateadores slammers ALBION OC  la Galaxy OC Liverpool academy? Not sure what that crest looks like or how you can get that on a jersey but good luck.


timbuck said:


> You mean this guy?
> View attachment 6417


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2020)

I am not in anyway affiliated with La Galaxy Oc Liverpool.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

I thought Gus was in charge? Is this the club with Coach Woodcock too?  I'm so confused my head stopped spinning months ago.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2020)

Just wait a few days.  It will get even more “interesting”.


----------



## soccersavant (Feb 17, 2020)

ok sure!



timbuck said:


> I am not in anyway affiliated with La Galaxy Oc Liverpool.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I am not in anyway affiliated with La Galaxy Oc Liverpool.


Thanks for clarifying Coach. This person is new and you need to watch out. Rocky thought I knew nothing about coach Chavez


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2020)

soccersavant said:


> ok sure!


I have friends that have kids that play there. And I do coach in OC. But never for that group.  
For what it’s worth, I think all clubs are shady.


----------



## soccersavant (Feb 17, 2020)

Did Gus hire Carlos Gonzales also for Liverpool oc Galaxy irvine great Park Ballon ride carousel former marine base soccer club.
 Isn’t there history with Carlos, Noah Gins, ex wives etc?
Gus hires carlos at West coast after he leaves ALBION, then Carlos leaves for Lagoc, yup all your kids are safe with these mentors, educators, teachers. Pay your $2k and have your kids learn to be liars & cheaters through the beautiful game, but wait it’s all about development the DA, ECNL,NPL,SCDSL,



Soccerhelper said:


> I thought Gus was in charge? Is this the club with Coach Woodcock too?  I'm so confused my head stopped spinning months ago.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2020)

Carlos has been at la Galaxy oc Liverpool for at least 2 years. Maybe longer.


----------



## soccersavant (Feb 17, 2020)

So to be clear, Carlos has been at Lagoclp but Gus is now in charge? Meaning Gus has to retain or rehire Carlos. Tim Woodcock where you at? Mike Rubio where you at? 


timbuck said:


> Carlos has been at la Galaxy oc Liverpool for at least 2 years. Maybe longer.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Just wait a few days.  It will get even more “interesting”.


Dude, whatever you want to say about Liverpool IA, something is going down there big time. There bringing in some big time coaches and forming the Liverpool family. I now remember who coach Woodcock is.  He was the LA Galaxy Director of the Orange County La Galaxy and is now CEO of Liverpool.  He is super fired up 
The club’s vision to attain US Development Academy status will be managed by Holohan who will serve as Academy Director. Hiring Paul is a clear signal of our clubs’ ambition and intent. “His 5 years at Albion SC as Academy Director gives him the perfect experience and skill set that will help us to navigate to the very highest levels of US Soccer. We are assembling an absolute ‘bomb squad’ of high level, experienced coaches to create a new evolution in youth soccer in Orange County.” Said CEO Tim Woodcock.

Welcome, Paul!


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2020)

Do we really need another DA team in OC?  Unless someone is losing theirs / giving it up, it only further dilutes the player pool.


----------



## methood (Feb 17, 2020)

MY GUESS to all these hirings?

AEG will no longer be funding LAG Girls academy and have asked TW to run it.
TW and crew will be running LAG girls academy out of Carson for a year and then move it to OCGP.
It will NOT be LFCOC DA. It will still be la galaxy. All these coaches who are announced  as Liverpool coaches will have nothing to do with LFCOC. They will all just be la galaxy girls DA coaches.

it will be advertised as LFCOC has connection/pathway to the DA. But not as LFCOC DA.


But...I could be wrong.


----------



## younothat (Feb 18, 2020)

methood said:


> MY GUESS to all these hirings?
> 
> AEG will no longer be funding LAG Girls academy and have asked TW to run it.
> TW and crew will be running LAG girls academy out of Carson for a year and then move it to OCGP.
> ...


Your wrong on anything related to LAG girls.

LFCOC will not be part of ussda in 2021'   SCDSL fight 1-3 teams.  If they ever get anything on the boys side perhaps U13-14 I would be surprised especially with PH (not a plus IMO)  involved .


----------



## methood (Feb 18, 2020)

younothat said:


> Your wrong on anything related to LAG girls.
> 
> LFCOC will not be part of ussda in 2021'   SCDSL fight 1-3 teams.  If they ever get anything on the boys side perhaps U13-14 I would be surprised especially with PH (not a plus IMO)  involved .


I agree that LFCOC will not get DA next year. 
but I think they will be operating LAGGDA

LFCOC coaches running LAGGDA. Like how LAG South Bay used to do it.

maybe AEG still will retain LAGDA. But have TW and his group operate it? LFCOC will not get DA on there own. They will need a vacancy. Slammers will not let them get ECNL due to the split when they went OCG.
But even as OCG their girls or boys teams never were national recognized. There older groups never won CS national cup, went to regionals, or USYSA championships. So on merit alone they don’t deserve a G or B academy spot.
(I might be totally mistaken on their accomplishments, please correct me if I’m wrong)


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Dude, whatever you want to say about Liverpool IA, something is going down there big time. There bringing in some big time coaches and forming the Liverpool family. I now remember who coach Woodcock is.  He was the LA Galaxy Director of the Orange County La Galaxy and is now CEO of Liverpool.  He is super fired up
> The club’s vision to attain US Development Academy status will be managed by Holohan who will serve as Academy Director. Hiring Paul is a clear signal of our clubs’ ambition and intent. “His 5 years at Albion SC as Academy Director gives him the perfect experience and skill set that will help us to navigate to the very highest levels of US Soccer. We are assembling an absolute ‘bomb squad’ of high level, experienced coaches to create a new evolution in youth soccer in Orange County.” Said CEO Tim Woodcock.
> 
> Welcome, Paul!



And all for the amazing price of $4,999.  Your child can also be a winner!


----------



## jpeter (Feb 18, 2020)

methood said:


> I agree that LFCOC will not get DA next year.
> but I think they will be operating LAGGDA
> 
> LFCOC coaches running LAGGDA. Like how LAG South Bay used to do it.
> ...


LA galaxy academy is there own separate entity not directly tied to one specific or any club for that matter.   They have there own management & directors.

SB chapter ran with it and had some coaches employeed but they never ran the program and neither will another club.  Will they employ some coaches from other or newer clubs yes that's a possibility but that's about the extend of it.  They are moving away from coaches that have 3 other club teams and want more dedicated ones.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 18, 2020)

jpeter said:


> LA galaxy academy is there own separate entity not directly tied to one specific or any club for that matter.   They have there own management & directors.
> 
> SB chapter ran with it and had some coaches employeed but they never ran the program and neither will another club.  Will they employ some coaches from other or newer clubs yes that's a possibility but that's about the extend of it.  They are moving away from coaches that have 3 other club teams and want more dedicated ones.


[/QUOTE]
You are correct. Though I can not confirm your last sentence but that appears to be an inference based upon knowledge of the coaches and their duties.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 18, 2020)

methood said:


> MY GUESS to all these hirings?
> 
> AEG will no longer be funding LAG Girls academy and have asked TW to run it.
> TW and crew will be running LAG girls academy out of Carson for a year and then move it to OCGP.
> ...


Yes, you could be wrong. LAG does not want to have specific relationships with club programs which is why they ended their affiliations. This partly added to the demise of LAGSB. Internally they are keeping everything in house.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

"We are assembling an absolute ‘bomb squad’ of* high level*, *experienced *coaches to create a *new evolution* in youth soccer in *Orange County.*” Said CEO Tim Woodcock.

I have no true idea of the cost to join the new evolution? I know many people in this find game of ours and from coaching stand point there really good from what I hear.  You don;t make statements like this if you can;t back it up.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> "We are assembling an absolute ‘bomb squad’ of* high level*, *experienced *coaches to create a *new evolution* in youth soccer in *Orange County.*” Said CEO Tim Woodcock.
> 
> I have no true idea of the cost to join the new evolution? I know many people in this find game of ours and from coaching stand point there really good from what I hear.  You don;t make statements like this if you can;t back it up.


I suppose you think no one has ever made claims like that before.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

espola said:


> I suppose you think no one has ever made claims like that before.


Everyone makes claims, but the kind of jack their asking to train boys & girls is getting a lot more expensive then when you ran BOD back in the day.  This 2020 bro.  It;s easy to make a claim, it's another to back up that claim with proof and evidence


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## methood (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Everyone makes claims, but the kind of jack their asking to train boys & girls is getting a lot more expensive then when you ran BOD back in the day.  This 2020 bro.  It;s easy to make a claim, it's another to back up that claim with proof and evidence



It’s all hyperbole and gaslighting. Taking advantage of a generation of parents who never played soccer or understood the game.

At the end of the day, at its very core, it’s just youth soccer. If you can’t coach or develop players, then you will be found out. Or just continue to rebrand.

50 years from now. Things will be different


----------



## focomoso (Feb 18, 2020)

methood said:


> 50 years from now. Things will be different


50 years from now - 90% of the kids who are currently at clubs will just play whatever they end up calling rec soccer and only the remaining 10% will play for academies (which will be fully funded). If not, the USNT is doomed.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 18, 2020)

focomoso said:


> 50 years from now - 90% of the kids who are currently at clubs will just play whatever they end up calling rec soccer and only the remaining 10% will play for academies (which will be fully funded). If not, the USNT is doomed.


Wasn’t that 30 years ago?  Make Soccer in America Greatish Again.


----------



## focomoso (Feb 18, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Wasn’t that 30 years ago?  Make Soccer in America Greatish Again.


I wasn't around 30 years ago. (In the soccer world, I mean.) I'm just comparing the US today, with it's current crop of uninformed parents who all think their kid might go pro, to the European countries I'm familiar with where people are more realistic about their kid's level.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 18, 2020)

focomoso said:


> I wasn't around 30 years ago. (In the soccer world, I mean.) I'm just comparing the US today, with it's current crop of uninformed parents who all think their kid might go pro, to the European countries I'm familiar with where people are more realistic about their kid's level.


When I played in the 80s' there was "Rec" soccer and "Club" soccer.  The rec program was run through the local parks and rec organization.  Your team was mostly made up of kids from within 10 miles of where you lived or based on the school you went to. There wasn't a female league, so each team had a few girls on it. This was not in California, so maybe it was different here.
Around 6th grade, the best player or 2 from each team were asked to join a club team.  There wasn't 4 levels of teams within a club.  If you were on the club team, you were on the 1st team and that was it.  Club coaches would check out rec games once in a while and they'd introduce themselves to the rec coach.  No animosity.  No one trying to "poach" players.  It was cooperative (at least from my lens as a 12 year old.  Maybe it wasn't.).
Private training didn't really exist back then.  But there were kids who stood out.  Better technically, tactically and physically than all of the others.


----------



## methood (Feb 18, 2020)

30 years from now the generation currently playing will have kids and will be wiser then the current parental group now, having been through it.

easy to sell people with limited experience and get them excited when LFCOC put Jurgen Klopp on their adds like he’s gonna show up at OCGP and coach a flight 1 boys team.


----------



## maestroFRSM (Feb 18, 2020)

methood said:


> 30 years from now the generation currently playing will have kids and will be wiser then the current parental group now, having been through it.
> 
> easy to sell people with limited experience and get them excited when LFCOC put Jurgen Klopp on their adds like he’s gonna show up at OCGP and coach a flight 1 boys team.





methood said:


> 30 years from now the generation currently playing will have kids and will be wiser then the current parental group now, having been through it.
> 
> easy to sell people with limited experience and get them excited when LFCOC put Jurgen Klopp on their adds like he’s gonna show up at OCGP and coach a flight 1 boys team.


It’s an authentic Liverpool Academy experience, my kid will be asked to join their first team, and Jurgen will coach my kid!!


----------



## timbuck (Feb 18, 2020)

maestroFRSM said:


> It’s an authentic Liverpool Academy experience, my kid will be asked to join their first team, and Jurgen will coach my kid!!


Mo Salah will be working with the attacking players. And Virgil Van Dijk will work with the center backs.  They’ll be running a camp at Harvard Park in Irvine.  Low low price of $10,000 per day.


----------



## methood (Feb 18, 2020)

Like Jesus of Nazareth...

west coast FC rises from the dead...


----------



## soccersavant (Feb 19, 2020)

Ziggy leaves ALBION Chula Vista and ALBION professional amateurs to take job in Guatemala. Haha! I wonder where NG puts all that saved payroll? I’m sure back into the program and not into his pocket. Oh wait what was I thinking. He doesn’t know any better!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 22, 2020)

methood said:


> 30 years from now the generation currently playing will have kids and will be wiser then the current parental group now, having been through it.
> 
> easy to sell people with limited experience and get them excited when LFCOC put Jurgen Klopp on their adds like he’s gonna show up at OCGP and coach a flight 1 boys team.


Then quit on them halfway thru the season


----------



## methood (Feb 22, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Then quit on them halfway thru the season


but hey...at least you had some time to: “learn to play the Liverpool way”


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 22, 2020)

methood said:


> but hey...at least you had some time to: “learn to play the Liverpool way”


I posted in error....I mistook Klopp for Klinsmen.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Feb 23, 2020)

Ziggy left ALBION? Wasn’t he the HC of the Semi-Pro team?


----------



## soccersavant (Feb 25, 2020)

Kicknit22 said:


> Ziggy left ALBION? Wasn’t he the HC of the Semi-Pro team?


Yes he left for a job in Mexico. And it’s not semi-pro. None of the players are paid to play, they actually pay to play still. The may get a free meal every now and again but have to pay there way.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Feb 25, 2020)

soccersavant said:


> Yes he left for a job in Mexico. And it’s not semi-pro. None of the players are paid to play, they actually pay to play still. The may get a free meal every now and again but have to pay there way.


Oh. Lol. So they’re just called Albion Pros?  Too funny


----------

